# Capt. Nathan's Wade Fishing Report; Seadrift, TX. 10/18-10/19/20



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

10/18/20
We got on a decent bite mid morning working windward shorelines throwing DSLâ€™s Super Natural. About an hour into it the bite tappered off, and I struggled the rest of the day to put a pattern together.

This husband/wife team stayed with it, and kept fishing. You never know unless you go! Hopefully things will change for the rest of the week.

10/19/20
Fun day with repeat clients, taking advantage of cooler water temps to find better trout.

We didnâ€™t get many bites today, but as Mike McBride would say, we were in the right zipcode. All our fish were released today. DSLâ€™s Strawberry Wine, Super Natural, and Spicey Pumpkinseed in the super models fooled our 3.5-5# trout.


----------

